# Tiny chipper



## ATH (Dec 31, 2007)

For small trimming jobs, I often just bring a dump trailer to behind the F-250 to throw the brush in. It is nice to have less equipment to pull around sometimes!

I have often wished that I had a small chipper that could be a part of this set-up -- ideally mounted on the tongue of the trailer. Problem is, even small chippers are well over 1000 (often pushing 2000) pounds, so mounting on the tongue is out of the question.

I saw an ad for a DR chippers (advertised for homeowners). Their largest (18HP) chips up to 5.5" material and weighs less than 500 lbs. Price is $3200

Obviously, this is not going to keep up with anything we are used to... Just curious on thoughts from other small operaters. Would this be a waste of $$$ and a useless joke on the job site?

Any experience with these? (or other ideas welcomed)

link to website

Thanks


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 31, 2007)

I get the impression it doesn't self feed or self feed well. That would be a giant pita in my opinion.

Also with that small throat, you are going to forever be fighting gnarly branches into it.

Can you put a small dump box onto your pickup? Then chip into your pickup.


----------



## undercut (Dec 31, 2007)

*chipper dump*

I just jump in the dump trailer and settle everything with the 395 with a 36 inch bar. throw more brush in and cut it up until i feel it is pretty well packed or it gets pointless( too time consuming) to consolidate anymore. I am not sure on the exact calculation but i think i get like at least half a load if i had to guess. I fit a lot in that way. The guys at the land fill like chips more but ohh well lol  On small jobs you can't beat it. It would be cool if you could get a high flow pump to run off your truck engine and run the lines back to a hydraulic motor to power a little chipper like the little vermeer 625a? or the morbark with the little wisconsin. they actually made the little morebark with an electric motor. no matter how you do it seems tricky to save weight.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 31, 2007)

This is a similar project I have been working on. My needs are for a chipper for anything under 3" (over that it is firewood ) but at the same time I do get the occasional pine tree and then rent a larger chipper to get rid of the whole thing. I would look seriously at the Salsco line of chippers. They have some smaller units that might work on a trailer setup for what you are considering. I have also looked at the chipper/chip box combo that is made by Bandit Industries but finding a used one is hard to do so far. You get tired of lugging all that brush around


----------



## ATH (Dec 31, 2007)

undercut said:


> I just jump in the dump trailer and settle everything with the 395 with a 36 inch bar. throw more brush in and cut it up until i feel it is pretty well packed or it gets pointless( too time consuming) to consolidate anymore. I am not sure on the exact calculation but i think i get like at least half a load if i had to guess. I fit a lot in that way. The guys at the land fill like chips more but ohh well lol  On small jobs you can't beat it.



That is what I do now. It always seems at 4:10pm I am thinking..."Dang, I think we am going to be a little more full than I want to be today! I eithter need a chipper or an extra trip through the buffet line" --the latter option does interfere with climbing though.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 31, 2007)

*dr/bc600 etc*

I had the smallest model Dr chipper and it was a pain in the.... and I was often renting a bc 600xl, so I put my rental fees towards buying one. The BC 600xl has some of the same problems as other smaller chippers. Which are small capacity and you have to side trim branches alot. But you can pick up used 6" chippers at low prices. The vermeer is self feeding which is a huge advantage. and vermeers have much more power (25-27hp) versus 9-18 for the DR. Just be careful towing a bc600 because they are very top heavy so go slow on corners on the road and be very careful of stumps etc in the woods. I now have a BC 1000 and couldn't be happier. but thats a 5000 lb machine and you need a big truck to pull it. My advise would be a 6" chipper build a nice looking box for your truck and maybe get one of those mats that you can crank off the chips from your truck. I raked mine out which sucked. A dump truck is best but expensive, and rough driving for groceries etc. hope that helps....


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you seen Loadhandler.... www.loadhandler.com 

My ultimate set up for your situation. 

F 250 
Wood box, or temp sides. 
Loadhandler...to empty chips. 

Bandit 6 inch with the 37hp Wisconsin...auto feed, awesome little chipper. 

Best of luck Canyon. 

Do you guys put ropes under your brush when using a trailer????

Canyon


----------



## ATH (Dec 31, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Have you seen Loadhandler.... www.loadhandler.com
> 
> My ultimate set up for your situation.
> 
> ...


I have seen the loadhandler. Guess I never put 2and2 together...not a bad idea. I like that better than a dump bed in the truck because I have all of my saws in the tool box in the bed of my truck.

ropes under brush? No why? I have a dump trailer...


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 31, 2007)

ATH said:


> I have seen the loadhandler. Guess I never put 2and2 together...not a bad idea. I like that better than a dump bed in the truck because I have all of my saws in the tool box in the bed of my truck.
> 
> ropes under brush? No why? I have a dump trailer...



Well a dump trailer would eliminate that problem. 

My trailer is just a flatbed....so i have a special 1/2 inch rope....to pull the brush out. 

I go the dump and back up...they come up in there D9 dozer...and yank it all out for me. I dont own a chipper but when i rent one and cant chip on site...loadhandler does the rest. 

I got the idea from another AS memeber...so the Thank you goes to Austin. 

Canyon


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 1, 2008)

*i think the DRs are high maintenece and over priced.*

$3200 is a lot of rentals on the 6" vermeer.you could always buy a used vermeer for a couple grand more and you will be much happier,trust me.if the need for a chipper isn't often but you have a big project one time,buy the vermeer used and sell it when you're done.you may make money.they are always on ebay.that is where i bought mine and i use it commercially.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 1, 2008)

We miss our little Gravely Pro-Mark fast feed gravity chipper. This little lady with it's 18 Hp. Kohler twin would always get us out of a jam. One man could easily move it & for 4-6 inch limbs it was fast. She made small chips & would throw them 100 ft. with ease. I truly miss her.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been meaning to look into this. As I have a Commercial Class A CDL. I also have a Double and Triple endorsement. I read not too long ago that there was confusion about anyone Under CDL towing doubles and triples. This seems to be an issue with RV Motor homes where they would like to pull a boat and other type of trailer. 

I do believe it is state specific, but you might want to look into it seriously. I nice set up for you would be to hitch a chipper to the back of the dump trailer which would be hitched to your truck. That is an example of a Double (two trailer towed by one pull vehicle) 

Now backing up one of these rigs, well is simply impossible. You just disconnect one rig and do it that way. 

I also though about pulling a Semi Trailer with my Dump Truck once by using a dolly (used on pulling doubles and triples). I was going to use it for an On Site Office. Never got to try it, but worked in theory and principal.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jan 1, 2008)

> hitch a chipper to the back of the dump trailer which would be hitched to your truck



We had that same idea about a month ago. You'd need a pretty good hitch on your trailer, though. We also wondered about the state regs.


----------



## clearance (Jan 1, 2008)

undercut said:


> I just jump in the dump trailer and settle everything with the 395 with a 36 inch bar. throw more brush in and cut it up until i feel it is pretty well packed or it gets pointless( too time consuming) to consolidate anymore. I am not sure on the exact calculation but i think i get like at least half a load if i had to guess. I fit a lot in that way. The guys at the land fill like chips more but ohh well lol  On small jobs you can't beat it. It would be cool if you could get a high flow pump to run off your truck engine and run the lines back to a hydraulic motor to power a little chipper like the little vermeer 625a? or the morbark with the little wisconsin. they actually made the little morebark with an electric motor. no matter how you do it seems tricky to save weight.



Thats what I do, but with a pickup, I lay down a chain or choker in the box first, then I start loading branches, butts out. Its surprising how much you can stuff in by cutting and jumping on it. Just don't cut your spare tire! Then when I get where I am going I choke the chain or choker, hook the other end to some thing solid and drive ahead, then I get the chain and leave. Works great. 

But if you are doing it a lot, business kind of thing, I would recomend an old Whisper chipper and at least a one ton dump. The chuck and ducks have gone out of favor, but they work great and are very simple and dependable.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 1, 2008)

Gravely no longer produces the little, 6 in. fast feed chipper ( Pro-mark ). Maybe one of the guys has one laying around that could be refurbished. The bearings ( drum shaft ) Northern Tool $ 14.95 ea. , knives are still available, 6 in. x 3/8 in.. The rest is common parts. Hope this helps.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 1, 2008)

:jawdrop: and i was thinkin 12in was small


----------



## corndogg (Jan 1, 2008)

I used to load brush and cut the trailer last summer. It's a lot of work and seems like only a matter of time till you cut yourself. I got a cheaper diesel chipper, Olathe 986 I think (works quite well) then put it behind an old '84 Ford diesel dump ($1200) and now I can concentrate on the trees and less on the cleanup. Life is way easier now!


----------



## ATH (Jan 2, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> and i was thinkin 12in was small


I choose "tiny" instead of "small" on purpose


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 3, 2008)

appalachianarbo said:


> We had that same idea about a month ago. You'd need a pretty good hitch on your trailer, though. We also wondered about the state regs.



Any Class III hitch will handle this. I talked to a guy on another forum that did this with a splitter though. He hooked the log splitter to the truck and a trailer to the log splitter. This way he could cut split and stack in the trailer. 

Only went on the road a few times like that and never got pulled over. I would still look into it with your DMV


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 3, 2008)

ATH what part of Ohio are you in? I live in lovely tree-infested Akron. I am requesting quotes from Salsco on some of their smaller chippers, do you want me to PM them to you when I get them? I am looking at the 4" and 6" capacity chippers with the 25hp Kohler on the first and the 35hp Kubota Diesel on the 6" I have also considered used but I keep thinking how much that word rhymes with abused! I dont think I will be saving money as much as buying a headache. On that tandem trailer setup idea: I got a ticket from the Ohio State Highway Patrol just for thinking about it The Load Handler works great, get the commercial one for your truck bed, I am considering a Dump-Pro (see Salsco thread) that I can put a plywood box on for chips. What type of dump trailer do you have? DR makes one heck of a brush hog but dont waste your time with their chippers, this type of work will destroy it and you will be out a few thousand dollars


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 3, 2008)

*rental companies have to keep stuff up*

or they can't rent it out and make money.i would never buy a new chipper 12" or less.why take the hit.there are too many deals out there right now.been using my used 625 for over 2 years commercially.it runs when my buddies big ones won't.it's saved him more than once when his where down.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 3, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> On that tandem trailer setup idea: I got a ticket from the Ohio State Highway Patrol just for thinking about it The Load Handler works great, get the commercial one for your truck bed, I am considering a Dump-Pro (see Salsco thread) that I can put a plywood box on for chips. What type of dump trailer do you have?



Mine is a 6x10 Tandem Dump with Single Piston (like most dump trucks). I added wooden slat sides, but you can add what ever. Only problem with doing this is not being able to pull a chipper.

I would think you would be much better off (for your industry) to go with a 3/4 or 1 ton. An F-450 or F-550 is best, but most guys I see typically use a F-650 to stay under CDL. I ran an F-750 as I have a CDL. 

If for some reason you want to start out small. Get the largest size Pick-up you can, Install a Dump bed like this





and then you can pull your chipper as well. Both Pick Ups and Commercial Dump trucks are readily available used. I would never again buy new! The money you save on used can be put into a maintenance fund earning interest for you and you will be much better off.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 3, 2008)

LNG , nice pic,nice truck! I just got an 01 F-350 Crew cab with the long bed and 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel ( so far, so good ) Went to Majestic Trailer in Akron to look at Quality Aluminum and Steel Products Tandem Dump Trailers. I think that no matter what I will have to do the chipping and dumping in one trip and come back for the logs with the dump trailer on the next trip. hornett22 where did you buy your 625? I guess I am so hesitant about a used chipper because I dont know what to look for on one that means big bucks down the road due to poor maintenance.


----------



## ATH (Jan 3, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> ATH what part of Ohio are you in? I live in lovely tree-infested Akron. I am requesting quotes from Salsco on some of their smaller chippers, do you want me to PM them to you when I get them? I am looking at the 4" and 6" capacity chippers with the 25hp Kohler on the first and the 35hp Kubota Diesel on the 6" I have also considered used but I keep thinking how much that word rhymes with abused! I dont think I will be saving money as much as buying a headache. On that tandem trailer setup idea: I got a ticket from the Ohio State Highway Patrol just for thinking about it The Load Handler works great, get the commercial one for your truck bed, I am considering a Dump-Pro (see Salsco thread) that I can put a plywood box on for chips. What type of dump trailer do you have? DR makes one heck of a brush hog but dont waste your time with their chippers, this type of work will destroy it and you will be out a few thousand dollars


I am in Findlay (but I grew up in North Canton...you have many more trees than we do over here!)

Yeah, let me know what you find out. Never hurts to know all of my options.

My trailer is only 6x10 single piston (scissor lift). Hawke by Tow Rite (apparently, the never went to spelling class  ) 10,000# payload. Electric brakes.

_edit, because I didn't do so well in spelling either  )_


----------



## thepheniox (Jan 3, 2008)

This is what I have used for a few years.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 3, 2008)

I have pulled a chipper behind a dump trailer before. I didn't like it. The dump trailer weighed 3300#'s and the chipper 6k#'s It liked to weave. I could haul 17yards of chips in the trailer though. One you got to a big job it was nice. But it was to much weight once it was all loaded. The truck pulled it ok but it was damn heavy. There is an other thread about a bandit setup that looks really nice.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a link someone else posted. This would be a really good setup for me. It would leave my 8x9 flatbed for hauling the wood off a site. I really like this idea because I am small. I just can't justify it when my other chipper is paid for and in really good shape.

http://www.banditchippers.com/index...id=38&limit=10&limitstart=0&search=&orderby=0

Scott


----------



## ATH (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen that Bandit set up. It would be ideal. I am surprised they are the only one making one of those.

Do we have any idea of cost?

Value of a "reasonable condition" used one?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 3, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Here is a link someone else posted. This would be a really good setup for me. It would leave my 8x9 flatbed for hauling the wood off a site. I really like this idea because I am small. I just can't justify it when my other chipper is paid for and in really good shape.
> 
> http://www.banditchippers.com/index...id=38&limit=10&limitstart=0&search=&orderby=0
> 
> Scott



That's a sweet set up for a small start up company! I'd like to know what it cost. Anyone got an idea ?


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 3, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Here is a link someone else posted. This would be a really good setup for me. It would leave my 8x9 flatbed for hauling the wood off a site. I really like this idea because I am small. I just can't justify it when my other chipper is paid for and in really good shape.
> 
> http://www.banditchippers.com/index...id=38&limit=10&limitstart=0&search=&orderby=0
> 
> Scott



If you already have a chipper bought and paid for, you can pick up a used 
10k# GVW dump. Hire a fabricator and weld that sucker onto it. Basically, all you are doing is extending the toung. What I would suggest is to simpley extend the rails on the dump and mount the chipper onto it. I don't see a need to make it swival. Load the chipper from the passenger side. This way you can easily pull up along a driveway and load it while the truck is on the road. Might cost a couple of grand to do, but I am sure it will beat the price of this set up.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 3, 2008)

I could do it myself. I have a couple dump trailers already. My chipper weighs to much to do that. I would want it to swivel. If you on a bigger job the swivel would help because you could fill another truck. If i found a used chipper cheap I would think about making one. But I have other things I want first.

Scott


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 4, 2008)

Too much tongue weight! The info from the Bandit salesman came today. I am gonna look it over. Apart from engine options the only real big difference between the two types of Chipper/Chip box models they offer is a little bit more weight and capacity of the chipper 6" or 9". I have yet to find a used one listed anywhere! ( I would go so far as to wager money that nobody will) I can pm the quote I get for the models I am considering just give me a yell ( yell loud! :censored: noisy saws ) Still waitin on the Salsco rep down in Millersburg.


----------



## Mr.Roehler (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a bc625 that I came across fairly cheap this past summer at only $1750 and it's in good condition. It's a little under powered at times but I sell fireword a little and burn so anything that won't fit gets cut into firewood. I have a one ton dump truck I use and before that was chipping onto a trail there I had a box built on with a carpet underneath to pull out the chips.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 4, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Too much tongue weight!



Never unless your truck can't handle it. Only trouble you have with overloading a trailer is that if you put too much weight in the back it will wiggle big time. Toung weight is only limited by your receiver, hitch, rear axle cap and GVW of the truck.


----------



## sticknstring (Jan 4, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Too much tongue weight! The info from the Bandit salesman came today. I am gonna look it over. Apart from engine options the only real big difference between the two types of Chipper/Chip box models they offer is a little bit more weight and capacity of the chipper 6" or 9". I have yet to find a used one listed anywhere! ( I would go so far as to wager money that nobody will) I can pm the quote I get for the models I am considering just give me a yell ( yell loud! :censored: noisy saws ) Still waitin on the Salsco rep down in Millersburg.



I bought a used one about 5 years ago. At that time it was the only used one for sale at any Bandit dealers in the country. Bandit say's they don't make a whole lot of them. Kind of surprising, I love mine, and think they are perfect for small companies, or bigger companies looking for a cheap way to add another crew.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 4, 2008)

Stick where are you at in Missouri?

Scott


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 5, 2008)

sticknstring said:


> I bought a used one about 5 years ago. At that time it was the only used one for sale at any Bandit dealers in the country. Bandit say's they don't make a whole lot of them. Kind of surprising, I love mine, and think they are perfect for small companies, or bigger companies looking for a cheap way to add another crew.



Sticknstring, did you get the 6" or 9"? Glad to hear someone bought one used, must be that the few sold new are worth their weight in gold. What do you pull yours with?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 5, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Never unless your truck can't handle it. Only trouble you have with overloading a trailer is that if you put too much weight in the back it will wiggle big time. Toung weight is only limited by your receiver, hitch, rear axle cap and GVW of the truck.



LNG, what you are saying is correct ,but I also thought you want to keep trailer vehicle hitch weight around 10-15% of your trailer's gross weight? If too much of the weight of your chipper is on the tongue and not supported by the trailer axles you will have problems with steering/control. As posted earlier I will need to keep that weight on the rear axle of my truck under one ton. Bandit claims their chipper/chipbox combo can be pulled by a one ton truck. Most tiny chippers (6" capacity) start around the one ton range and get heavier from there so I do not think it would be practical for me to mod a dump trailer the way your proposing... unless I get a bigger truck


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Slvrmpre72*

Your are kind of correct with tong weight. 

Here is a Great Link: Trailer Loading and Towing Guide


RECOMMENDED HITCH WEIGHT PERCENTAGES

TYPE OF TRAILER
PERCENT OF WT. ON TONGUE

Single Axle
10% minimum/15% maximum

Tandem Axle
9% to 15%

Travel Trailer
11% to 12%

5th Wheel
15% to 25%

However, any time you add to the tong, you want to relocate the axles. Another way to accomplish this and now that I am thinking of it, Might be easier to extend the back rails and move the (relatively light weight) dump box back behind the axles and mount the chipper just in front of the axles.

I do agree, you should be towing with at least a 3/4 ton truck WITH towing package. I tow a dump trailer with my 1/2 ton Yukon, but I utilize a weight distribution hitch. 

If you want it to pivot, that is a quite simple set up. Two matching round steel plates with a groove just inside the perimeter on both upper and lower plates. Holes drilled in the bottom plate and one hole in the top plat will provide a locking system. Fill the groove with bearings, Bolt plates together in the center and mount chipper onto that.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 5, 2008)

The only reason for posting about the small 6in. Gravely chipper was convienience. We could trim for a couple hours & reduce the debris to about 4-6 32 gal. waste buckets. A lot better than a full pick-up load. Plus we used the chips in our flower beds & gave a lot to our neighbors. The chips produced were tiny as oppossed to those made by our larger Morbark chipper. We still wish we had kept that tiny chipper.


----------



## sticknstring (Jan 5, 2008)

I have the 9 inch. I've never used one of the 6", but I don't think I would go less than the 9". Mine has the Duetz diesel motor. It has been a great little motor.

I pull it with an F250 Power Stroke. It handles it fine. When it is fully loaded it can get a bit heavy, but nothing the truck can't handle. According to Bandit the tongue weight is about 800# and the machine weighs 8000# empty.

If I remember correctly, when I bought mine the dealers said Bandit only builds these to order. They don't usually keep a supply of them on hand.


Scott,

I am over by KC.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 5, 2008)

sticknstring said:


> I have the 9 inch. I've never used one of the 6", but I don't think I would go less than the 9". Mine has the Duetz diesel motor. It has been a great little motor.
> 
> I pull it with an F250 Power Stroke. It handles it fine. When it is fully loaded it can get a bit heavy, but nothing the truck can't handle. According to Bandit the tongue weight is about 800# and the machine weighs 8000# empty.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a pretty sweet set up. 

If you dont mind me asking...how much did you pay for your set up and what condition - hours were on it. 

Any idea what that set up cost brand new. 

Thanks Scott, 

Mike


----------



## sticknstring (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine is a '93 model. I paid 14k for it 5 years ago. It had about 400 hours on it. It had been sent back to Bandit by the dealer after he took it in on trade. They went through it and repainted it. 

The according to dealer the same set up new was 34k, but he may have been inflating that new price to make the used price look better. I never really priced a new one because I needed it quickly and Bandit would have to build a new one.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats an awesome price. 

Low hours too. 

34k i could see as a realistic price.

Thanks for the info. 

Mike


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 5, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Sounds like a pretty sweet set up.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking...how much did you pay for your set up and what condition - hours were on it.
> 
> ...



I called the Bandit rep and asked about this unit. he said the 9 in. with a diesel motor was about 35,000.00 give or take , depending on different options. 

He's been the rep for our area for years and said he has only sold 2 of these units. 
The same chipper that's on this unit can be gotten for 14,000.00 used, in good condition , as a pull behind. 

I asked if there was somewhere I could go to view one of the units in person and he said they were pretty much built on a custom order basis.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 5, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I called the Bandit rep and asked about this unit. he said the 9 in. with a diesel motor was about 35,000.00 give or take , depending on different options.
> 
> He's been the rep for our area for years and said he has only sold 2 of these units.
> The same chipper that's on this unit can be gotten for 14,000.00 used, in good condition , as a pull behind.
> ...



Thanks for the info. 

14 K....does not seem to be a bad deal. Seems to be around 16K for a good one...here in Cali, then again i havent looked to hard. 

Any idea what the brand new 90xp goes for...????

Thanks 
Canyon


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 5, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 14 K....does not seem to be a bad deal. Seems to be around 16K for a good one...here in Cali, then again i havent looked to hard.
> 
> ...



I think they are in the 24 to 26,000 neighborhood. The rep told me the price , but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## John464 (Jan 5, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I called the Bandit rep and asked about this unit. he said the 9 in. with a diesel motor was about 35,000.00 give or take , depending on different options.
> 
> He's been the rep for our area for years and said he has only sold 2 of these units.
> The same chipper that's on this unit can be gotten for 14,000.00 used, in good condition , as a pull behind.
> ...



probably why he hasnt sold many is because you can get a new Bandit 250xp for $35k Nine inch chippers are too small. Requires too much de-limbing to get it too feed. With the time you waste having your ground guys de-limbing you would of been able to afford the 12". If a big limb can be dragged by a strong ground guy. That ground guy should be just be able to place in the feed wheels and go. Not stop and reach for a saw.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 5, 2008)

John your right. But you have to look at the intended market. People like me with small business and no employees. Right now I use a 1-ton truck with a steel box to tow my 12inch chipper. If I had a set up like that I could chip into the box and carry the wood in the truck. It would save me a trip or bringing another truck and trailer to pick up wood. Also when you have a small business having a chip truck can be a waste. You have to keep paying insurance and a license fee for something that might sit a lot. But you are right if you have groundies and your wanting something fast that isn't the ticket. I would make one before I would spend 35k on one.

Scott


----------



## John464 (Jan 5, 2008)

Excellent point Scott. I always presume everyone here works with a few ground guys. I don't know how you guys do it. From the climbing, the brush dragging/chipping to the log loading(manually). Im getting tired just thinking about that. You deserve a lot of credit. Just be careful out there working alone.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 6, 2008)

Used Chipper $14k 
Used Dump Trailer $4,000 (estimated high)

Fabrication $10,000 (estimated REAL high)

Total Cost $28k

Just saved you $7,000 minimum!


----------



## sticknstring (Jan 6, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Used Chipper $14k
> Used Dump Trailer $4,000 (estimated high)
> 
> Fabrication $10,000 (estimated REAL high)
> ...




Yeah, Bandit is pricing themselves out of the market on these things. If you can buy the basic chipper for $14k. The combo is way out of line at $34K. There is really not too much to the rest of the unit. A longer frame, one more axle and a box with a cylinder under it. $20K is a lot for just that.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 6, 2008)

John464 said:


> Excellent point Scott. I always presume everyone here works with a few ground guys. I don't know how you guys do it. From the climbing, the brush dragging/chipping to the log loading(manually). Im getting tired just thinking about that. You deserve a lot of credit. Just be careful out there working alone.



I hire a climber when I need one. My father usually works with me. He's 60 but he gets it really good. I only so small easy jobs by myself. I always make sure I do things as safe as possiable. No tree is worth getting hurt for. If I have a lot of heavy loading I get the JD skid steer. Usually 'm working so far from home it's not worth the tow to use it.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 6, 2008)

sticknstring said:


> Yeah, Bandit is pricing themselves out of the market on these things. If you can buy the basic chipper for $14k. The combo is way out of line at $34K. There is really not too much to the rest of the unit. A longer frame, one more axle and a box with a cylinder under it. $20K is a lot for just that.



Well...i dont no if we are comparing apples to apples here. (maybe we are...sorry in advance)

Brand New - 
9 inch chipper - 25 K (roughly)
Trailer - 5 k (is this right??)
Fabrication - 10k (roughly, is this right??) 

= 40 K...and its already built and done for you.for 35 K. 

Used - 
Def. cheaper to go to used...but hey its always cheaper. 

So i think it boils down to. 
A. What fits you the best?
B. Do you have funds and want to go brand new?
C. Well i am not sure, lost my train of thought. 

JMO

Canyon


----------



## countryboypa31 (Jan 6, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Used Chipper $14k
> Used Dump Trailer $4,000 (estimated high)
> 
> Fabrication $10,000 (estimated REAL high)
> ...



Yeah you are comparing buying everything above used to buying the bandit setup brand new. If your going to compare you have to compare equally. I think people were saying that a used bandit model, was around 14-16k correct me if i'm wrong. So really your total cost of 28k is 12k more.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 6, 2008)

countryboypa31 said:


> Yeah you are comparing buying everything above used to buying the bandit setup brand new. If your going to compare you have to compare equally. I think people were saying that a used bandit model, was around 14-16k correct me if i'm wrong. So really your total cost of 28k is 12k more.



Ya i broke it down in a earlier post...comparing new first used.


----------



## sticknstring (Jan 6, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Well...i dont no if we are comparing apples to apples here. (maybe we are...sorry in advance)
> 
> Brand New -
> 9 inch chipper - 25 K (roughly)
> ...



Sorry, I thought I saw in an earlier post that just the chipper would be $14K, didn't realize that was a used price. If the chipper is $25K new, then $35k isn't too bad for the dump combo.

Anyway, I really like mine, and am surprised more of these aren't being sold.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 6, 2008)

sticknstring said:


> Sorry, I thought I saw in an earlier post that just the chipper would be $14K, didn't realize that was a used price. If the chipper is $25K new, then $35k isn't too bad for the dump combo.
> 
> Anyway, I really like mine, and am surprised more of these aren't being sold.



Hey, 14K would be awesome...i would love that. 

But i agree 35K, doesnt seem to bad cause it does seem to be a great set up for the small timer. 

Good to here you really like it.. 

Canyon


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 6, 2008)

This may change things for me. Found a place that will take limbs/brush instead of chips only. Not having to spend money renting chippers means that my bid amount profit will go more towards saving up for a new chipper but I do not think it will be this year unless things take off in spring and stay steady all summer. Cash is king :censored: financing! I have even thought about used chippers Morbark or Bandit but still have my heart set on the 9" chipbox combo. It would be the perfect setup for my business.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 7, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> This may change things for me. Found a place that will take limbs/brush instead of chips only. Not having to spend money renting chippers means that my bid amount profit will go more towards saving up for a new chipper but I do not think it will be this year unless things take off in spring and stay steady all summer. Cash is king :censored: financing! I have even thought about used chippers Morbark or Bandit but still have my heart set on the 9" chipbox combo. It would be the perfect setup for my business.



Ya i am there with ya. 

Used 9'' Bandit for 14-15K is mighty appealing in my eyes though too.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 7, 2008)

That 9 in. chipper combo would be perfect for a small one or two man operation. It would save you the expense of running and maintaining a chipper truck . 
That combo and a F-250 or F-350 plus a double axle trailer with side standards for trunk wood would be all you'd need.
But 35 large for a new one is alot of GREENERY for a small operation.....


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 7, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> That 9 in. chipper combo would be perfect for a small one or two man operation. It would save you the expense of running and maintaining a chipper truck .
> That combo and a F-250 or F-350 plus a double axle trailer with side standards for trunk wood would be all you'd need.
> But 35 large for a new one is alot of GREENERY for a small operation.....



Def. a fair amount. 

I saw a brand new F 550 Diesel 14ft bed..single cab, automatic, $ 32,000. 
i though that was a pretty good deal..i dont no what the MSRP is but seems good to me.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 7, 2008)

OKay it is small but here in the third world guys make em

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Business-farming-industry/Industrial/Other/auction-135026498.htm

18k isnt bad considering a 6 inch chipper will put you back 25k at least.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 7, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> OKay it is small but here in the third world guys make em
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Business-farming-industry/Industrial/Other/auction-135026498.htm
> 
> 18k isnt bad considering a 6 inch chipper will put you back 25k at least.



That is awsom. Mag wheels, Aluminium Dump! 

Hey, if anyone in the USA is interested. I can tell you how to get it from there to here. I did some importing in my old days.


----------



## sticknstring (Jan 7, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> OKay it is small but here in the third world guys make em
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Business-farming-industry/Industrial/Other/auction-135026498.htm
> 
> 18k isnt bad considering a 6 inch chipper will put you back 25k at least.



Pretty neet. 

Better hope the battery doesn't die on that thing.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 7, 2008)

sticknstring said:


> Pretty neet.
> 
> Better hope the battery doesn't die on that thing.



Battery??? Its got a 20 hp engine! Gas Can is mounted right there on the toung!

Anyone know what brand this is. Their auctions don't let you contact the lister until you win the bid.

Wondering who makes this and is it already in the USA


----------



## sticknstring (Jan 7, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Battery??? Its got a 20 hp engine! Gas Can is mounted right there on the toung!



Yes, but the battery was mounted on the frame under the dump bed. Gonna be fun to replace or even jump that battery with the dump bed stuck in the down position.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 7, 2008)

Saw this in the mail today. Its a small Dump Trailer / Flat Bed Combo. They also make a much larger one. Looks easy enough to throw a chipper on the front of there.

CLICK Here for DK Trailers


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 7, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Saw this in the mail today. Its a small Dump Trailer / Flat Bed Combo. They also make a much larger one. Looks easy enough to throw a chipper on the front of there.
> 
> CLICK Here for DK Trailers



Nice , But what does it cost?


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 7, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Nice , But what does it cost?



I would like to no too. 

Could easily (at least it looks so) mount a chipper on that...and is pre fabbed.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, I'd say to contact them and ask? I just saw it in my Contractor Mag. Their link is above the picture.

Let us knwo if you call them.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 7, 2008)

AND to solve Tong Weight Issues use this

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=861267#post861267


----------



## AspenThinning (Apr 3, 2009)

ATH said:


> For small trimming jobs, I often just bring a dump trailer to behind the F-250 to throw the brush in. It is nice to have less equipment to pull around sometimes!
> 
> I have often wished that I had a small chipper that could be a part of this set-up -- ideally mounted on the tongue of the trailer. Problem is, even small chippers are well over 1000 (often pushing 2000) pounds, so mounting on the tongue is out of the question.
> 
> ...



I have been wondering the exact same thing. I own a DR Brush Mower and absolutley love it! It has been nothing but a great machine that is well built and never fails me. I am thinking about getting one of these DR Chippers too simply due to the size. If I do I will let you know.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 3, 2009)

I just skimmed the thread, maybe someone else said this. 

Many small chippers are not made for high-speed towing. You drive behind them and they spend half the time in the air.

I had ran a crew that used a bandit 65 for small jobs; which worked well, but constantly broke leafsprings.


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 3, 2009)

*chipper*

I got an old morbark chipper ( approx. 10" opening looks like, but I only chip brush/smaller junk logs) donated to me from a tree service who went under.

The chipper needs a new motor.

Usually the need of a new motor constitutes a machine replacement, but since I already have the machine, I am looking into repair/replace engine.

Currently, I use the pickup/trailer method. Once I get the chipper finished and connect it to my chip truck, I still have to :

1. Use chipper truck/chipper combo alone, and be inconvenienced by logs

or

2. Use truck/trailer method, and be inconvenienced by brush

or

3. Use both methods, and spend extra on fuel, but get more done, potentially earning more


Depending on what work is involved, how far you travel, do you have someone reliable to help or not, 

the equipment you choose should be custom to not only your current needs , but also consider any future goals.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 3, 2009)

AspenThinning,

Do a search on here for Holmentree, he is from Winnipeg (I believe) Manitoba and has built his own chipper/dumpbox trailer with the ability to load his stumpgrinder. It is a nice setup.

Here is a picture of his trailer:


----------



## fishercat (Apr 4, 2009)

*keep that belt adjusted correctly.*



Mr.Roehler said:


> I have a bc625 that I came across fairly cheap this past summer at only $1750 and it's in good condition. It's a little under powered at times but I sell fireword a little and burn so anything that won't fit gets cut into firewood. I have a one ton dump truck I use and before that was chipping onto a trail there I had a box built on with a carpet underneath to pull out the chips.



you loose a lot of power from the engine if the belt is loose because the recovery on the rotating mass isn't there when the belt slips.belts will last a lot longer as well.


----------



## Ghillie (Apr 4, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I just skimmed the thread, maybe someone else said this.
> 
> Many small chippers are not made for high-speed towing. You drive behind them and they spend half the time in the air.
> 
> I had ran a crew that used a bandit 65 for small jobs; which worked well, but constantly broke leafsprings.



Has anyone ever loaded a small chipper into/onto their trailer and towed to the work site? Mount a winch to the front of the trailer to load it.

It would save a trip on a small setup and partially solve the highway speed problems.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 4, 2009)

There is one guy here, from the boonodcks of TX i think, who has his set up for tandem tow.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ghillie,

Funny that you mentioned that. I was considering getting a dump trailer (with a 7'x14' box) and doing what you mentioned. Loading the chipper into the trailer via a winch, unloading the chipper at the jobsite and filling the dump with chips. Then planned to go to the dump with tandem trailers, dumping the chips and loading the chipper back on for the trip home.

I've put a lot of highway miles on by bandit 65xl, however I have torsion suspension and the smaller (lighter) 25 hp Kohler motor and have not suffered suspension breakage as mentioned by JPS.

One reason I was considering hauling the chipper in the dump, was that with the dump being empty, it will tend to bounce more. Anytime you are pulling tandem, the rear trailer will move (bounce) more than the forward trailer due to the fact of it being hitched to something that is bouncing (more than the truck anyways).

I'm waiting on a good deal for a used trailer (patience) and one purchased I will determine if pulling tandem (empty) would be a problem. I know I won't be able to back it up (LOL).


----------



## Tree Dr. (Apr 4, 2009)

I have given this topic quite a bit of thought. I have a 16' dual axle trailer with 4' sidewalls and winch. By ratchet strapping and and cutting I can cram a ton of brush on it, then either tie off to tree at dump site or use the winch to drag off. For pruning it typically holds a days worth of debris.
Cheap and effective if you have a dump site and sell firewood. I just purchased a vermeer 620 and plan to winch it in the trailer and chip into the pickup with a drag sheet to unload. Firewood and other equip can go in the trailer. I expect it will work well for my small operation. Check out the "jobeau" European made chippers. I haven't run one but watched the you tube video, much better than the Dr or anything like it.


----------

